# Chamonix Toy Poodles



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, with the page you linked, their rules go 1,2,3,5, there's no 4


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL I did not notice that.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am not sure I like the non-refundable deposit, things happen and I wouldn't want to be out $500.00.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Did you notice they only place pups once they're 20 weeks old? That means you don't get your new family member until they are 5 months old, which is very unusual. I would be interested to know why they aren't placed until that age.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

They said they house break them and teach them basic commands during this time. If I read it right I don't think you pay that deposit until you have seen the puppy and know you want it I'm not sure on that though I haven't called them yet.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I know that Toy poodle breeders hold on to their puppies a little longer, but 20 weeks? That seems excessive. And I don't buy the house training thing. Even if she housetrains the puppy to her house, that does not mean that the puppy will be housetrained for your house.

I understand why breeders do early spay/neuter, but I personally would not buy a puppy where this proceedure had been done. If a breeder can't trust me to spay my own dog per contract then I would look elsewhere. 

The testing required for Toys is:

Optigen (absolute must since an Optigen C puppy WILL go blind)
Legg-Calve-Perthes exam
Patellas

Also, one more thing... she says that one of her Toys competes in obedience and agility. Great... but why no title? It really isn't that hard to put a CD on a Poodle. With a little training, you could get a title in three shows.

On the positive side, I do like the fact that she put a CGC on her bitch and her bitches don't have runny eyes which I can't stand on a Toy.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I am in no hurry I just started looking I don't know anything about the Optigen testing I am going to look it up and read about it. I appreciate all the comments I will keep looking and you may be right about the house training I did't think of that.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

This is my thought only, but I believe she holds on to the puppies till they are 20 weeks, because she spays/neuters them before they go to their new homes.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

In general, I think the longer a pup stays w/ a breeder the better. I believe most toy breed clubs include a clause in their Code of Ethics that puppies won't be sold before 12 weeks. I didn't pick my Rottie up until 11wks and I think it was the best possible scenario. He was socialized with other dogs, big and small. The breeders had two smaller pet dogs, both his parents, two other littermates and an older sibling. He was also in the house and was a breeze to house break. (I honestly don't remember a single accident that wasn't completely my fault.) I think you need to consider your lifestyle vs the breeder's, though. For example, if you have cats/kids and the breeder doesn't, it might be harder to socialize your pup later on. Someone who has been breeding responsibly for a while is going to be more able to housebreak, socialize and start training w/ a puppy. Your puppy should also be fully vaccinated by that time, which is a plus IMO.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

I do like the idea of her being spayed before I get her so its all over with and I don't have to worry about it. I remember when I had Koda fixed I worry the whole time he was there I called probably six times. She has a waiting list so if I go with this breeder it will be a few months before she will have one available.


----------



## Kitykat (Feb 15, 2011)

New website:

www.chamonixtoypoodles.yolasite.com


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

kathy09 said:


> I do like the idea of her being spayed before I get her so its all over with and I don't have to worry about it. I remember when I had Koda fixed I worry the whole time he was there I called probably six times. She has a waiting list so if I go with this breeder it will be a few months before she will have one available.


I wouldn't spay a bitch at 20 weeks, I would be far too worried about spay related urinary incontinence. Look it up. Also, maybe Millie's owner will chime in. I think she spayed Millie on the young side at the recommendation of her vet and now Millie has some urinary incontinence.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I just looked at the website and saw this?

However, there are no puppies available at this time or plans for breeding in the near future.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I like the fact that she has a great deal of interest in the Therapy department. There wasn't any personal info on the dogs she has so one doesn't know which ones are doing therapy work & which dogs are breeding & who is retired. Anyway, do your research & keep this breeder in mind when doing your search.


----------

